# 5 gallon planted



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm thinking of moving my Betta into the 5 gallon corner tank but I'd like to add live plants and I know the light breaks down more in a smaller aquarium. Will the 11w lamp be enough for a couple low light plants in a 5 gallon?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, fine for stuff like java moss, java ferns and crypts.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

No not really, you should have at least 15-20 watts of light over that tank. Intensity and spectrum plays a big role even with low light plants. The cheapest and easiest way to get a great amount of light is to use a desk lamp with a CF 6500K bulb, they come in many wattages and are very cheap. 

But, if you don't want to go through with all of that you can make the 11 watt bulb work. It's just that the plants will look and grow a lot better if given a decent amount of light. 

I've got 10.8WPG over my 2.5G hehe.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would get an incandescent hood for the tank. Then replace the bulbs with the screw in 10 (or 11) watt cf bulbs. They will work fine. 2 is better but 1 works.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Do they even make two bulb hoods for the 5 gallon?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Yea i think i saw one in a dr foster smith mag


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Coralife also makes a 20 watt screw in cf bulb. Not normally found locally but can be ordered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

> Do they even make two bulb hoods for the 5 gallon?


Maybe for a regular 5.5g, but I don't know about for a 5g corner. I think that would be hard to upgrade the lighting on, since its not rectangular.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the advise and it's pretty much what I was afraid of. I bought a retro fit kit for the 12 gallon but don't think I have too many options on the 5 gallon corner. I'd rather have live plants vs. plastic or silk to prevent any fin damage to the betta so as long as the plants will still survive I might try it.


----------

